# Find the human in this picture



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Post when you find it, but don't give it away!


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

found it


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Lol, those eyes are CREEPY!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

he looks spooky


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Got him.


----------



## geron (Feb 3, 2010)

Green man from Mars? lol


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

got it creepy eyes you can say that again


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

_Ha! finally found the little bugger! Now I can go for a beer.







_


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

got the man anybody spot the rabbit !
polecat


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Got em-Scary looking too! Flatband


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay creepy! I'd poop myself if I saw that while camping.

-Restita


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bugger, found it!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, Round 2, find the face in this pic


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Found the coffee face!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

found it







botth took about 30 secs. fluke i think lol


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Found the coffee "mug". Lol.

-Restita


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

_yep, the new glasses seem to be working.







_


----------



## triville36 (Dec 14, 2011)

found both!


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

pretty hard but found both the coffee one was hard


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Hah, I was looking for a camo'd up sniper in the first one not some photochop magic hehe.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

the first took a minute the second ten seconds.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

found it, pretty creepy


----------



## cowboij (Nov 2, 2011)

creepy face made chills run up my spine


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

did anyone find the beaver?


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Found both...


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Found both!


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

creepy booger! glaring at us like that!


----------

